# New dog....



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

We bought back a male today. He's 13.5 mo old, a littermate of our Dushi. Official reason from the last owner was that he was to busy with work, but we heard from others he was terrified of Angus.

this is Angus at 11 mo.:








http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Foto-8U3UDBWD.jpg


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

B--E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!:d


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

He is beautiful.

I have a hard time imagining how someone can be afraid of their own dog that they raised from a puppy. 

Glad you were able to take him back, though.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I want him Great looking dog


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

Awesome looking fella! Hope your search for his new home goes well, or if he stays with you it goes well for him and you too...

Awesome too, for you buying him back. IMO, it shows you truly value this boy. (and he looks to be one to be valued for sure!!!)  If by chance you meant bRought back a male, well, it is still very clear you value this boy!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Selena, only cause I'm a nice guy, I'll take him off your very busy hands. I'm sure I can find him a home for you.


DFrost


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

wow, he looks very powerful. handsome dog.


----------



## Julie Ward (Oct 1, 2007)

WOW what a handsome boy!!!


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Handsome boy. Do you have any plans for him yet? 

If you are considering a schutzhund career in Canada, let me know. Perhaps if I can help. :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

He is said to be handler agressive by the suit, haven't seen him work yet, so we'll find out. He will stay at first with us, see what he can and can't do. Maybe he stays, maybe we sell him.

He isn't probably very suited for shutzhund in Canada


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

wow!!! nice little boy Seleen....and you can realy tell from his looks it is a "van Leeuwens" 

good luck with training tonight and we will see if he will stay or not...space isnt the problem anymore, but training time might be???


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Anna Kasho said:


> I have a hard time imagining how someone can be afraid of their own dog that they raised from a puppy.


Although I've never understood it either, it does happen, more often then you might think  

he's a good looking boy Selena


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> He is beautiful.
> 
> I have a hard time imagining how someone can be afraid of their own dog that they raised from a puppy.
> 
> Glad you were able to take him back, though.


Ditto on all three!
That is one great looking dog.....even if it isn't a GSD.  ;-)


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

your dogs are always beautiful, selena, but he is just unbelievable. 

he looks so powerful.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

He looks really nice, I would poke myself in the eye with a fork to own a dog that was bred by van Leeuwens kennel.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I think its great you took him back. IMO that’s a characteristic of a great breeder... one who will stand up for her dogs and take them back!
Best of luck.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Hell if he works as good as he looks be happy you didnt have to buy him back


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> He is beautiful.
> 
> I have a hard time imagining how someone can be afraid of their own dog that they raised from a puppy.
> 
> Glad you were able to take him back, though.


This happened with one of the littermates to my GSD too. Sometimes there is just too much dog for some people. They think they know what they want but when they get what they asked for it can prove to be too much, even for some with experience. Anyway, the dog I am speaking of is super young dog, just a lot of dog. From what I have seen between that dog, my dog and three other littermates as they mature, it's turned out to be a very uniform litter in that regard.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Hell if he works as good as he looks be happy you didnt have to buy him back


We did buy him back, and no it wasn't puppyprice..

@ Susan: exactly what happened. He's a lot like his littermate we kept.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Although I've never understood it either, it does happen, more often then you might think









Kadi, this is pretty much why they got a dog in the first place, insecurity. Can't make a man out of a mouse.


Selena, could you post the pedigree on this dog?????? I think Don and I would like to see it. ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> He looks really nice, I would poke myself in the eye with a fork to own a dog that was bred by van Leeuwens kennel.


Well, if that's all it takes :grin: :grin: :grin: I've got some blunt forks here.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

I don't do the macho I bred such a dog normal people were frightened of him and could handle him, if thats what you are implying Selena. Or he's too much for schutzhund. 
I think the important point is that the previous owner clearly raised a healthy bold animal. He didn't torture it into submission, abuse it, dump in ia shelter or sell the animal off for a fast buck to the next pr*ck who wants a reality trained real manstopper.
I think Selena made a good choice in who she sold he pup too originally and I respect someone who knows their limits, and lets face it we all make polite excuses on a regular basis for far less important matters.

Mark


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> .
> 
> 
> Selena, could you post the pedigree on this dog?????? I think Don and I would like to see it. ;-)


www.bloedlijnen.nl/stamboom.php?ID=14430#

Mum is an outcross after a very thight inbred. bred to a male who has similar bloodlines as the father of mum and 1 grandfather in common with mum. Bred to 2 lines if you like (our own, with inbred line of Rambo of my father)


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Mark Horne said:


> I don't do the macho I bred such a dog normal people were frightened of him and could handle him, if thats what you are implying Selena. Or he's too much for schutzhund.


Didn't say he was to much for Schh, only he wouldn't very suited for it. Ain't implying anything, just your conclusion.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't think anyone is talking about breeding overly aggressive or "macho" dogs that frighten people. Some breedings are not suited for everyone. Some people may be experienced but not have correct temperment for handling some dogs. A breeders goals aren't neccesarily to breed "one size fits all" dogs.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: I don't do the macho I bred such a dog normal people were frightened of him and could handle him, if thats what you are implying Selena. Or he's too much for schutzhund. 

Where the hecks this coming from ????????? 

I have seen crippled squirrels that were too much for Sch Mark, it's OK. LOL


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Seleen, as I see his registration on bloedlijnen.nl that implies that this boy is staying with you and Dick for training?

and how did the first training go?


----------

